# Bike rentals options in Portland?



## octobahn (May 30, 2012)

The family and I are planning a trip to Portland in the beginning of August. One thing we definitely were hoping to do was bike around Portland as much as we can. Are there bike shops that will rent out bikes for the day or a few days? It's my wife and I and our 5 year old. We don't know exactly where we'll be staying quite yet but we want to be near downtown Portland (if that helps). Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PomPilot (May 17, 2006)

Depending on what type of bikes you want, you can try Waterfront Bicycles or The Fat Tire Farm. Clever Cycle offers Dutch type, and Brompton folding bikes for rent, as well as child carrying options.

When in Portland, I often stay at the Econo Lodge on Broadway. Not much of a motel, but it is near the east end of the Broadway Bridge, so I can park ride my bike from there. Decent places to eat within 15 minutes riding from there. More options if you extend yourself by another 10 to 15 minutes. And the famed Voodoo Doughnuts is in the first 15 minutes of riding.


----------



## octobahn (May 30, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions PomPilot. Once we figure out where we're staying it might be a good idea to call one of the LBS and see what they have to offer. 

Love your handle by the way.


----------

